# Oh yeah;)



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Complete    vs. Finished*​ 

*No    English dictionary has been able to adequately explain the difference    between* *these    two words.*

*In    a recent linguistic competition held in Toronto, attended by supposedly the    best in the world, a Newfoundlander was the clear    winner* *with    a standing ovation which lasted over 5 minutes.*

*The    fina**l question was: How do you explain the difference    between COMPLETE and FINISHED in a way that is easy to understand?    Some people say there is NO difference between COMPLETE and    FINISHED.*
*Here    is his astute answer.*

*When    you marry the right woman, you are COMPLETE. When you marry the wrong woman,    you are FINISHED. AND when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you    are COMPLETELY FINISHED!!*

*He    won a trip to travel the world in style and a case of 25 year old    Scotch.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm still ovating !


----------



## Ina (Apr 14, 2014)

I would say he learned more than a word or two. :lol1:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2014)

Funny, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, glad you all liked it, LOL!! denise


----------



## Ina (Apr 16, 2014)

Denise, did ya bring us some more pretties to see? :clap:


----------

